# Weatherproof while in use covers.



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

That looks a whole lot nicer than the surface-mounted bell box with bubble cover that I usually install when doing something like this. I can get a bell box for like $3.50, and the bubble cover for something like $10. How much is this recessed box? I see them in the trade magazines all the time but I don't think my supplier supplies them. They're Arlington, right?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, they're Arlington. Around 20 bucks. Super slick install. Beats the heck out of a Bell box with a bubble cover stacked on top of it. That's double ugly.

Here's your link: http://www.aifittings.com/whnew74_retrofit.htm


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The only downside to doing it like this would be that its a little more labor intensive. That's not too big a deal, but it has to be considered. What did you use to cut out the siding/ sheathing, and where are the screws to secure the box to the house?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> The only downside to doing it like this would be that its a little more labor intensive. That's not too big a deal, but it has to be considered.


Quite true. It looks nice, though. This was a rotten old rental, but I went to the effort anyhow. 



Magnettica said:


> What did you use to cut out the siding/ sheathing,...


Tin snips for the aluminium siding, and my regular Lennox folding saw for the wood sheathing underneath. Not really a big deal. The InBox has a pretty generous lip in case your cut gets a little wild. 



Magnettica said:


> ...and where are the screws to secure the box to the house?


It comes with 4 really nice stainless steel screws. One for each corner. You can see a "dot" in each corner of the box in my pic. Those are the flush screw heads.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

It looks really, really nice. I'll ask my supplier about getting some for me and give it a try next time out. It seems like nearly everyone complains (especially on new or remodel jobs) that the boxes and bubbles are ugly. And they're right, they are! Problem is, not many people wanna pay the little extra for something nice. Maybe I should start finding better paying customers. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For new work, with vinyl siding, you'll definately want to get the version for new work that has J channel built into it.


----------

